# growing lowryder #2 organic



## ganjah (Mar 14, 2010)

planning on doing an organic grow with lowryder #2. need a potting soil recipe that would work well throughout the entire grow, so all i have to add is water. i am thinking about using the following ingredients: peat moss, vermiculite, perlite and compost manure. what else should i put into it? i have heard that the manure is good for N, but what about P & K.

going to using either 1 or 2 gallon containers. 4 cfl bulbs(the curly ones) no smaller than the 26w which equal 100w incandescent, 1750lumens, 6500K for the first couple weeks, then 2700K for the rest. or maybe just the 2700K throughout.

grow box is 18" w x 24" d x 46.5" t.

any and all advice will be much appreciated


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

ganjah said:
			
		

> planning on doing an organic grow with lowryder #2. need a potting soil recipe that would work well throughout the entire grow, so all i have to add is water. i am thinking about using the following ingredients: peat moss, vermiculite, perlite and compost manure. what else should i put into it? i have heard that the manure is good for N, but what about P & K.
> 
> going to using either 1 or 2 gallon containers. 4 cfl bulbs(the curly ones) no smaller than the 26w which equal 100w incandescent, 1750lumens, 6500K for the first couple weeks, then 2700K for the rest. or maybe just the 2700K throughout.
> 
> ...



Not up on soil recipes yet. I actually use Pro-Mix BX for a soil just as it is and add nutes. SpearChucker uses and MG starter mix and then regular MG with time release nutes for his autos and he has posted some tasty pics of plants and buds. 

One thing I would tell you is you need way more light than you are planning for. Why so little? Autos are light lovers and you need much more then you are talking above. 3,000 lumens sqft minimum for veg and 5,000 lumes sqft flower and i'd recommend an HPS for flower if you can swing it. If you are a DIY'er look in the DIY section for the dual 150 watt HPS cool tube set up that THG shows how it's done. To me CFL's are supplemental lighting. 

Think the lighting through if you want any kind of decent yield.


----------



## ganjah (Mar 14, 2010)

unable to find the dual 150 watt HPS cool tube set up in diy. someone hook me up with the link


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here you go. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30891


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 14, 2010)

Ganjah  I def  agree with Jackson...  

If thats all the light your gona use then your basically wasting your time...   

IMO Id use a premade soil and at least a 2 gallon pot...


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just started some Lowryder #2 in Fox Farm Ocean Forest potting soil and they will be moved to a 3 gallon pot of a mix of FFOC and compost from the pile out back i have....

yeah the light your planning isn't going to do squat for you.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello Ganjah!

I think you're looking more for an organic super-soil as opposed to just an organic grow.

Subcool has developed a super-soil recipe after years of tweaking.  He is the master of the super-soil.  Check it out here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412

It is difficult to make a small batch as there are a lot of ingredients required.  Perhaps you should look at "Roots Organics" soil, though that is still going to require some nutrients.

Good luck to you.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 14, 2010)

BBFan  Theres no way hes making all that soil....????  Hes trying to grow with 4 CFLs.....   

Subs recipe would last this guy til 2020....???  Plus he said he wants a mix he can use for the entire grow....?? Subs mix is for flowering established plants... NOT SEEDLINGS OR CLONES...  Bad idea...


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> I just started some Lowryder #2 in Fox Farm Ocean Forest potting soil and they will be moved to a 3 gallon pot of a mix of FFOC and compost from the pile out back i have....
> 
> yeah the light your planning isn't going to do squat for you.



Are you talking about that you started from seeds and used FFOF? Very surprised they made it starting in FFOF. Light Warrior is the way you want to start them if using Fox Farm products. MG starter soil or Jify starter soil, Rapid Rooters or peat plugs work great as well. I am super surprised you didn't burn the little lady's up in the FFOF soil using it first.


----------



## ganjah (Mar 14, 2010)

i am rethinking the light situation. thinking about going 150 HPS if i can find one at a reasonable price.

what premade soil(s) would you advise? my big thing with this is the nutrient thing (what to use, when to use, how much to use).

how close should i put the 150w HPS from the plant and should i use the HPS all the way through the lowryder 2 grow.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 15, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> BBFan Theres no way hes making all that soil....???? Hes trying to grow with 4 CFLs.....
> 
> Subs recipe would last this guy til 2020....??? Plus he said he wants a mix he can use for the entire grow....?? *Subs mix is for flowering established plants... NOT SEEDLINGS OR CLONES... Bad idea*...


 
Sorry JAAM-  I forgot to check with you before I posted.  I'll send a PM to subcool to let him know he has had it wrong for the past 35 years.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 15, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Sorry JAAM- I forgot to check with you before I posted. I'll send a PM to subcool to let him know he has had it wrong for the past 35 years.


 
BBFan  Not to be rude but what are you talking about???????????????????????????????????????????

Your response is absolutely no help and would kill all his seedlings...?? What help is that??  Have you read about Subs soil entirely???  

 No1 said to check with me or Sub.... I just stated the facts that _you must have missed_....


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup, even Sub in big bold red type says on pg1 "NOT FOR CLONES OR SEEDLINGS.

It's a bit hot for me as I like one mix for everything including container veggies.

I'm very partial to LC's Soiless Mix #1, which is more or less, a toned down version of Super Soil.  Easier to make in smaller amounts also.  I mix up 2cf at the time which nicely fills a 15 gallon trash can.

DD


----------



## BBFan (Mar 15, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> BBFan Not to be rude but what are you talking about???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Your response is absolutely no help and would kill all his seedlings...?? What help is that?? Have you read about Subs soil entirely???
> 
> No1 said to check with me or Sub.... I just stated the facts that _you must have missed_....


 
Actually, I took your original comment as quite rude. The statements you made were incorrect. Supersoil is used throughout the grow, not just for mature flowering plants. Perhaps YOU should re-read the thread, and then take a look at _NVTHIS_ and _QMANS_ grow journals documenting the proper use of supersoil.

I would imagine most plants put directly into a supersoil mix would most likely burn- but where did I advocate doing any such thing???? I suggested he read the thread and see for himself whether he wanted to commit to it. Soooo, if done properly- filling the bottom of the pot with 30% or so supersoil and topping with a basic soil, so that the roots are not touching the ss at transplant, you will not burn your seedlings. That is the proper way to use a supersoil type mix. Incidentally, Subcool recommends not putting *seeds *directly into supersoil (you stated seedlings).

The original poster, ganjah, asked:



> need a potting soil recipe that would work well throughout the entire grow, so all i have to add is water.


 
He is looking for a soil he doesn't need to add nutes to- instead of offering advice, you told him about his lighting needs- that wasn't what he was asking. Then you told him to use a premade soil. What premade soil should he use that meets his objective of water only?

I have all the ingredients and have mixed up a small batch- so it can be done. I suggested however that he look at other options, like Roots Organics- problem is, he will still need to add nutrients to his medium so it is not the solution he was looking for.

If you would like to engage in discussion or question motive or methods, I will be more than happy to respond. You want source material, documentation, or photographic support, I can provide that. Simply stating my suggestion was a bad idea by making false claims is not productive. Educate yourself, experiment a little to get some experience, then ask me what _I must have missed_.

Sorry for the rant in your thread ganjah.  I hope you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 15, 2010)

GL bro...


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey ganjah im in the same boat as you. Im growing the Himalayan Blue Diesel andim using a 125 watt 6500k CFL but have been thinking of getting a 150 watt HPS for flowering.. There are some on ebay for 70 $ ... The only thing im worried about is heat issues. I  have a great fear about burning down my place


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey ganjah im in the same boat as you. Im growing the Himalayan Blue Diesel andim using a 125 watt 6500k CFL but have been thinking of getting a 150 watt HPS for flowering.. There are some on ebay for 70 $ ... The only thing im worried about is heat issues. I  have a great fear about burning down my place



Lumen for lumen, CFLs put out more heat than a HPS.


----------



## ganjah (Mar 15, 2010)

well i've all but decided to go with Fox Farms soil, probably gonna mix Ocean Forest and Happy Frog together. also looking at some Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and some Grow Big. just need to know when to start feeding and how much to feed. anything i've missed or should add let me know what you think. i want to get this down before i get the seeds, you can never be too prepared. 

:watchplant:     :confused2:       :fly:


----------

